# Tim Burton’s Monsterpocalypse (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an update on the Burton effort to bring a movie version of the game to the big screen - something about an alien invasion, giant robots fighting alien monsters and oh yeah, it's probably going to be in 3D.

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/07/19...oping-monsterpocalypse-full-details-revealed/


----------

